# Show King or Modena?



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello my friends!!!!!

Well Guys I need your help.....I dont know if this lovely  pigeon is a modena or a show king...he is right now with a gazzi modena...I just want to know because if he is a show king I'll need to find a show king hen for him.


Thanks all....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is quite gorgious.

How old is he?

He looks a little like my white king, but my bird is still young...

Here is the modena pigeon club website, perhaps that will help.

http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/index.html


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I dont know how old is he.....but he looks like have more than 3 years.....I bought him like two years ago.....I use him as foster parent.....he is a good breeder...right now he is feeding my big lahore baby!!!!

Do you have pictures of your white king?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like a npa 2003 band. Kings differ alot in the head area the rest is near modena type now days. Kings have a longer less wider head and a longer narrower beak then modenas. The picture does not show a frontal look of the birds. So its a little harder to tell for sure.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll try to take more pictures....I always thought that he is a Modena.....

I'll keep U post.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

That is definitely a Modena! A very nice one at that!


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!
My guess is a modena; I haven't seen that unique coloration on show kings.

Here is a pic of a modena with similar coloration:

http://www.nationalmodenaclub.com/Best of Color Bronze Tri by Raymond Julien.JPG

Hope this helps!
Stacie


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

In modena it would be called a bronze schietti. I have seen that color in king crossed birds. as well. The main theing you can still identify is head and beak as to king/ cross Or modena type. back in the early 1980s people begin to cross kings and modenas both breeds benifited in a way. And some still try to do so today to improve lines at a cheaper cost. instead of buying esabilshed lines at a higher price.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

Looks like a king or crosses of a modena and a king. What the does the band say? My what a beautiful bird.  King and modenas can be bred together. I have a pair.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I need to check what the band says.....I'll let U know tomorrow....By the way I only use this modena/king to raise my baby lahores...He is a good "foster parent" or step-father.....something interestant is that he drink a lot of water .


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

A cross between the two is quite possible. The bird does show characteristics of both breeds. 

But definately better views of the bird so we can tell for sure.

Stacie


----------

